# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  أيهما أعظم حق الزوج أم الوالدين ؟؟!!

## أم البراء وعائشة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جاء في القرآن الكريم رضا الوالدين بعد رضا الله عز وجل فكان رضا الوالدين بعد التوحيد
ولم يأتِ ذكر لتقديم الزوج على الوالدين في أي آية 
كما جاء في الأحاديث التي أغلبها ضعيفة عن عظم حق الزوج وأيضا  والخ
نحن لا ننفي عظم حق الزوج على زوجته
لكن أحيانا لا يتعدى الأمر كونه تجبّرا ومزاجا وقلة احتمال وانتهى
وسأسرد عليكم قصة بسيطة والأمر بعدها مفتوح لنقاش
كان هناك امرأة كبيرة في السن وعاجزة وابنها تنصل من العناية بها في بيته لعدم رضا زوجته استقبال أمه والعناية بها
ولم يتبقَّ الا البنت فأخذت أمها لبيتها للاعتناء بها علما أن هذه البنت تعمل ولها مستحقات مالية وكذلك الأم لها راتب شهري وليست محتاجة لمصروف زوج بنتها عليها!!!
ثم كثر كلام أهل الزوج عليه لاستضافته حماته في بيته فشقَّ عليه الأمر وقال لزوجته (أمك ما تبقى عندنا بعد اليوم) فبكت الابنه وقالت أين تذهب قال ( مش شغلي)
فشكت لقريبتها من بعيد فكان رد الغريبة أن هاتي أمك عندي وأنا أقوم بها!! فوافقت الفتاة ورمت أمها عند قريبتها في مكان بعيد وصارت تذهب اليها كل فترة بعيدة الى أن ماتت الأم في فراش الغريبة تقوم بها وتطعمها وتنظفها بالسرير
فهل هذا البر ؟ وهل هذا يرضي الله عز وجل
فأين صحة الأحكام التي تطلقونها يمنة ويسرة والله لو كنت مكانها لطلبت الطلاق وذهبت لأمي أخدمها وأبقى تحت قدمها ..
نعم ان قال زوجي إرتدي البنفسجي وقالت أمي بل الأحمر أختار البنفسجي
..ان قال زوجي أطبخي الملوخية وأمي قالت بل اطبخي سبانخ أطبخ ملوخية 
ان قالت لي أمي قولي أسرار زوجك أقل لها لا لا أستطيع
فهناك حدووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووو  وود لطاعة الطرفين
دمتم بود

----------


## ام المجاهدين

انا اعتقد ان حق الوالدين عظيم وحق الزوج اعظم وكل بحسبة فما دمتي ابنة فهما احق ببرك من كل الناس وما دمتي زوجة فحق الزوج اعظم والزوجة الكيسة تبقي خطا من الود بين الزوج والاهل وتستعين دوما بالدعاء 
ثم لابد ان نعي ان حق الزوج لا يعني انتفاص حق الزوجة بل ان حياتة كلها مرتبطة بتأمينها وأولادها والحفاظ عليهم

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*بوركتِ أخيتي
وبصراحة ودون انحياز 
  اعتاد الرجال أن كل النساء يجرين لإسعادهم مع هضم حقهنّ
حتى الامهات للأسف تجحف بحق البنت وتفضل الذكر تفضيلا أعمى عليها ومن هنا تبدأ الحكاية 
فلا تقوى ولا تقدير من الزوج لأخلاق زوجته وتعاملها الرائق معه باسم الدين والقوامة والتفضيل والتعظيم مع أن الله  حدد سبب تفضيل الذكر وقوامته على الأنثى فإن انتفت الاسباب انتفت القوامة 
ولا أعمم بل أقول الا من رحم ربي 
جزيتِ الجنة*  
 ولي عودة باذن الله بعد رؤية بقية الردود

----------


## ام المجاهدين

معك يا أخية بأن الكثير من الرجال لا يفهم معنى القوامة وكذلك الكثير من النساء لا تفهم معنى الزوج بل وتعتبر الانقياد له مهانة وهذا من الابتلائات العظيمة التي تواجه نسائنا وبناتنا 
لو جربنا ان نعامل الزوج على انة احد الاطفال في الاسرة بل الطفل الاصغر والاكثر حاجه لرعايه لتقبلنا عثراته بكل صدر رحب ولاحطناه بكل حنان وحب واهتمام حتى يكبر  وتكبر معه امور نحب ان تكون فية

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> معك يا أخية بأن الكثير من الرجال لا يفهم معنى القوامة وكذلك الكثير من النساء لا تفهم معنى الزوج بل وتعتبر الانقياد له مهانة وهذا من الابتلائات العظيمة التي تواجه نسائنا وبناتنا 
> لو جربنا ان نعامل الزوج على انة احد الاطفال في الاسرة بل الطفل الاصغر والاكثر حاجه لرعايه لتقبلنا عثراته بكل صدر رحب ولاحطناه بكل حنان وحب واهتمام حتى يكبر  وتكبر معه امور نحب ان تكون فية


أخيتي أحيانا فعلا اتباعها له بغير عقل ولا دين مهانة
أسألك سؤال سألته لي احدى الأخوات أول أمس
أحد الرجال طلب من زوجته تقبيل قدمه ما رأيك تقبلها أم ترفض لأن الطلب بحد ذاته فيه إذلال
وما طلبه مداعبه أو بشكل محب تجعلها تأخذ الأمر بسهولة وتنفذ ما يريد بشكل ودي تجعله لا يكرر طلبه لأنه ما استفزها فيه

----------


## ام المجاهدين

> أخيتي أحيانا فعلا اتباعها له بغير عقل ولا دين مهانة
> أسألك سؤال سألته لي احدى الأخوات أول أمس
> أحد الرجال طلب من زوجته تقبيل قدمه ما رأيك تقبلها أم ترفض لأن الطلب بحد ذاته فيه إذلال
> وما طلبه مداعبه أو بشكل محب تجعلها تأخذ الأمر بسهولة وتنفذ ما يريد بشكل ودي تجعله لا يكرر طلبه لأنه ما استفزها فيه


فلتقبلها حبا وكرامه واحسانا

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> فلتقبلها حبا وكرامه واحسانا


لو كان يحبها لما طلبها منها بهذه الطريقة فعن أي حب تتكلمين يا أختي؟بل تنفير وليس حب
وأي كرامة تبقى للزوج حين يتعمد إذلال شريكة عمره 
وأين الاحسان منها حين تقبلها والدموع مثلا في عينيها 
والله لا يكون تقبيلها لقدمه الا كره وبغض وحقد

----------


## ام المجاهدين

> لو كان يحبها لما طلبها منها بهذه الطريقة فعن أي حب تتكلمين يا أختي؟بل تنفير وليس حب
> وأي كرامة تبقى للزوج حين يتعمد إذلال شريكة عمره 
> وأين الاحسان منها حين تقبلها والدموع مثلا في عينيها 
> والله لا يكون تقبيلها لقدمه الا كره وبغض وحقد


لماذا ننظر للعلاقة الزوجية على انها ندية وانة لابد ان ان نمنع الاخر من ان ينفذ كلامه لماذا لاتكون علاقة فيها اعتراف وامتنان من الزوجة بحق هذا الزوج الذي تذمة وهي لا تستغنى عنه
لماذا لا نتعلم ان نحب ازواجنا مع كل سيئاتهم
نحبهم نصبر عليهم نتجاوز نتسامح نحب ما نقوم به لهم حتى لو لم نكن نحبه
نجاح العلاقة الزوجية مسؤلية المرأه اولا فهي المفتاح لكثير من الامور

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> لماذا ننظر للعلاقة الزوجية على انها ندية وانة لابد ان ان نمنع الاخر من ان ينفذ كلامه لماذا لاتكون علاقة فيها اعتراف وامتنان من الزوجة بحق هذا الزوج الذي تذمة وهي لا تستغنى عنه
> لماذا لا نتعلم ان نحب ازواجنا مع كل سيئاتهم
> نحبهم نصبر عليهم نتجاوز نتسامح نحب ما نقوم به لهم حتى لو لم نكن نحبه
> نجاح العلاقة الزوجية مسؤلية المرأه اولا فهي المفتاح لكثير من الامور


يا سيدتي
كل ما تقولين صحيح لكن لما تكون نفسية الزوج طبيعية وليست مريضة

----------


## ام المجاهدين

> يا سيدتي
> كل ما تقولين صحيح لكن لما تكون نفسية الزوج طبيعية وليست مريضة


ومن منا كامل الصفات اخية بل المرأة عندها الكثير  من الامور النفسية  السيئة
لابد من الصبر والتحمل والتجاوز
وكيف لنا ان نحكم على نفسيه انسان بأنها سيئه من موقف او حتى مواقف 
لماذا لا نراجع انفسنا قبل اتهام الاخر

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> ومن منا كامل الصفات اخية بل المرأة عندها الكثير  من الامور النفسية  السيئة
> لابد من الصبر والتحمل والتجاوز
> وكيف لنا ان نحكم على نفسيه انسان بأنها سيئه من موقف او حتى مواقف 
> لماذا لا نراجع انفسنا قبل اتهام الاخر


يا أختي أنا بالأساس أتكلم عن النفسيات المريضة وما أكثرهم
فحين يمنع الزوج الزوجه عن زيارة امها المريضه او حتى بدون مرض فهل هذا نفسيته سوية؟

----------


## ام المجاهدين

> يا أختي أنا بالأساس أتكلم عن النفسيات المريضة وما أكثرهم
> فحين يمنع الزوج الزوجه عن زيارة امها المريضه او حتى بدون مرض فهل هذا نفسيته سوية؟


لنبحث عن السبب من المنع هل هو اسلوب الزوجه
هل هو مجموعة من التراكمات عند الزوج بسبب زوجته جعلتة يجد هذا عقوبه مناسبة لها
لابد ان نلوم انفسنااولا

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> لنبحث عن السبب من المنع هل هو اسلوب الزوجه
> هل هو مجموعة من التراكمات عند الزوج بسبب زوجته جعلتة يجد هذا عقوبه مناسبة لها
> لابد ان نلوم انفسنااولا


يا ستي هو من يعاقب بالضبط
الأم عاجزة فمن يعاقب الأم ام زوجته؟
مهما كان السبب
لماذا يعاقب الام

----------


## ام المجاهدين

> يا ستي هو من يعاقب بالضبط
> الأم عاجزة فمن يعاقب الأم ام زوجته؟
> مهما كان السبب
> لماذا يعاقب الام


سبحان الله لانريد ان ننظر لخطأ الزوجة ابدا المهم هو لماذا يتصرف هكذا؟
لابد ان يستوعب اخطائها ولا يعاقب اما هي لا نسألها لماذا أوصلت نفسها لهذا الامر

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

> سبحان الله لانريد ان ننظر لخطأ الزوجة ابدا المهم هو لماذا يتصرف هكذا؟
> لابد ان يستوعب اخطائها ولا يعاقب اما هي لا نسألها لماذا أوصلت نفسها لهذا الامر


أنا قلت من البداية أنه أول الأمر وافق على أن تبقى عنده والزوجه فرحت ثم بدون اي سبب يذكر صدر من الزوجه تغير رأيه بسبب تعليقات أهله على وجود حماته عنده يطعمها ويسقيها وبالرغم من أن مصروفها منها

----------


## ام المجاهدين

> أنا قلت من البداية أنه أول الأمر وافق على أن تبقى عنده والزوجه فرحت ثم بدون اي سبب يذكر صدر من الزوجه تغير رأيه بسبب تعليقات أهله على وجود حماته عنده يطعمها ويسقيها وبالرغم من أن مصروفها منها


اخية هناك فرق كبير بين حالة فرديه تحتاج فتوى وبين تعميم
انت في البدايه تكلمت بشكل عام والان تتحدثي عن حاله فرديه

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

يا أختي أنا لم أعمم وهذه جملتي لو ماقرأتيها
*الاسباب انتفت القوامة 
ولا أعمم بل أقول الا من رحم ربي 
جزيتِ الجنة*  

ثم أني في بداية كلامي أقول من حقه أعظم وهناك ايه في القران والحديث والخ فلم تردي بدلائل واثباتات شرعية بل بالعاطفة فقط ولعلي حالما أفرغ من الشغل بيدي أسرد لك بعض من أقول العلماء في الأمر
بوركتِ وسرني تفاعلك

----------


## ام المجاهدين

> يا أختي أنا لم أعمم وهذه جملتي لو ماقرأتيها
> *الاسباب انتفت القوامة 
> ولا أعمم بل أقول الا من رحم ربي 
> جزيتِ الجنة*  
> 
> ثم أني في بداية كلامي أقول من حقه أعظم وهناك ايه في القران والحديث والخ فلم تردي بدلائل واثباتات شرعية بل بالعاطفة فقط ولعلي حالما أفرغ من الشغل بيدي أسرد لك بعض من أقول العلماء في الأمر
> بوركتِ وسرني تفاعلك


مع اني لا ارى اي عاطفة في الموضوع بل هو حق للزوج الا اني انتظر ما ستقولين
وبارك الله فيك ايضا

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

*- بنقل تحقيق الحديث الذي بني عليه أصل الكلام :


  -عن عائشة أم المؤمنين قالت سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أي الناس أعظم حقا على المرأة قال زوجها قلت فأي الناس أعظم حقا على الرجل قال أمه 
الراوي: أبو عتبة المحدث: ابن حزم - المصدر: المحلى - الصفحة أو الرقم: 10/334
خلاصة الدرجة: [فيه] أبو عتبة مجهول لا يدري من هو



- سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أي الناس أعظم حقا على المرأة قال زوجها قلت فأي الناس أعظم حقا على الرجل قال أمه 
الراوي: عائشة المحدث: الهيثمي - المصدر: مجمع الزوائد - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4/311
خلاصة الدرجة: فيه أبو عتبة ولم يحدث عنه غير مسعر ، وبقية رجاله رجال الصحيح




 - أي الناس أعظم حقا على المرأة ؟ قال : زوجها قلت : فأي الناس أعظم حقا على الرجل ؟ قال : أمه . 
الراوي: عائشة المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: ضعيف الترغيب - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1212
خلاصة الدرجة: ضعيف



مع ملاحظة أني تعمدت نقل تضعيفه عن أهل العلم المتأخرين والمتقدمين .


**
 - ومما سبق  بسطه من أدلة شرعية صحيحة نعلم :

 أن لكلا الفريقين حقا عظيما على المرأة أكّد على عِظمه الشارع 
الحكيم أيما تأكيد ، فينبغي على المرأة الوفاء بتلك الحقوق وجوبــا
 وذلك بأن تتقي ربّها و تعطي كل ذي حق حقه المفروض على الوجه
 الأمثل ما استطاعت إلى ذلك سبيلا .  

-  أما عند التعارض في  أداء الحقوق مما يستحيل معه الوفاء بكلا
الحقين دون الإخلال بحق الآخر ؛ تبرز وتتضح مسألة موضوعنا هذا
حيث ينبغي عند تعارض الواجبات واستحالة التوفيق بينها على الوجه
المأمور به شرعا تقديم ما حقه التقديم أي : الأوجب فالأوجب وفي
 مسألتنا هذه يكون السؤال : (( أيهما أعظم حقا على المرأة الزوج أم الوالدين  ؟))

** وقد اختلف أهل العلم كما سبق ذكره في الفتوى السابقة : 

** 	اقتباس:
فهذه المسألة ومثيلاتها من المسائل الاجتهادية بمعنى 
أنه لا نص قاطع فيها، وقد اختلفت فيها آراء أهل العلم والمجتهدين حسب 
فهمهم لعمومات الأدلة وترجيحاتهم لوجوه النظر، فبعضهم راعى حق الزوج
فمنع الزوجة من الخروج بغير إذنه ولو لزيارة والديها، وبعضهم راعى حق
الوالدين فأجاز للزوجة الخروج لهما ولو بغير إذن الزوج إذا كان منع 
الزوج لها من قبيل التعنت والهوى.* 
*
** نعلم أن الفتوى بخصوص خروج المرأة لزيارة والديها دون إذن الزوج
لمرضهما أو ماشابه ولكن ما يعنينا في نص الفتوى :
1- قولهم :
فمن العلماء من راعى حق الزوج ، ومنهم من راعى حق الوالدين

2- أنها مثال لتعارض الحقوق بين الزوج والوالدين .

** -وفيما يلي فتوى أخرى تزيد على السابقة في أنها تؤكد 
على تقديم حق الوالدين بدليل من الكتاب:

أفتونا في امرأة خرجت من بيت زوجها دون رضاه لزيارة والديها من مرض
 أو حالة وفاة.. إلخ؛ فهل إذا خرجت بحجة ما ذكرناه يعتبر معصية لزوجها، 
وخروجًا عن الحدود الشرعية؟  
الفتوى : 
يجوز لها، بل يستحب زيارة والديها كل أسبوع أو كل شهر،
ولا حق للزوج مع الضرورة في منعها، ولا تعتبر عاصية إذا
 مرض أحد أبويها أو مات فخرجت للعيادة أو للتعزية
، فإن منعها تعرض للعقوبة والقطيعة، وهجر الأقارب الذين ذكر الله حقهم قبل حق الزوج 
في قوله تعالى:  وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا وَبِذِي الْقُرْبَى  إلى قوله:  وَالصَّاحِبِ بِالْجَنْبِ  [ النساء: 36 ].
 فذكر حق الوالدين بعد حق الله تعالى، ثم حق ذوي القربى، 
وجعل حق الصاحب بالجنب وهو الزوج هو الحق الثامن، 
والتقديم يدل على التقدم، 
فمتى منعها زوجها وحصل لأبيها مرض أو ضرر يستدعي حضورها جاز لها 
الخروج بدون إذن الزوج، ومع ذلك عليها أن تلتمس رضا
 الزوج وتحرص على إقناعه حتى لا يحصل فراق أو شنآن وعداوة بين الزوج والأقارب.



http://ibn-jebreen.com/book.php?cat=...66&subid=11371


** - وأخرى تقدم حق الوالدين على حق الزوج عند التعارض بدليل آخر من الكتاب :

  - هل يمنع الزوج زوجته من زيارة والديها الكافرين؟ 
السؤال: هل يجوز للزوج المسلم منع زوجته الغربية المسلمة من
 زيارة والديها النصرانيين منعاً مطلقاً أو يسمح لها بزيارتهما نادراً ؟
 وهل يحبذ الإسلام لمن دخل فيه أن يجفو أهله ويقطع رحمه ؟  

الفتوى :

لا يجوز للزوج المسلم أن يمنع زوجته المسلمة من زيارة والديها النصرانيين
 لأنها بمقتضى إسلامها مأمورة ببرهما ومصاحبتهما بالمعروف بل هذا أمر
 جعله الإسلام بعد توحيد الله تبارك وتعالى"وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا
 إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحساناً" [الإسراء: 23] 
وذلك أن أعظم حقوق العباد بعد حق الله سبحانه وتعالى هو حق الوالدين. 
حتى الوالدان المشركان لم يمنع الإسلام من برهما مع شركهما،
 بل لم يمنع من ذلك وإن جاهدا ولدهما على الخروج من الإسلام 
والدخول في الشرك وحاولا ذلك محاولة عبر عنها القرآن بالجهاد، 
كما قال تعالى "ووصينا الإنسان بوالدين حملته أمه وهنا على وهن وفصاله في عامين أن اشكر لي ولوالديك إلى المصير 
وإن جاهداك على أن تشرك بي ما ليس لك به علم فلا تُطعهما وصاحبهما
 في الدنيا معروفاً" [لقمان: 13-14] 
فأمر الله بعصيانهما في الدعوة إلى الشرك، كما أمر بمصاحبتهما بالمعروف. 
وقد جاءت أسماء بنت أبي بكر إلى النبي –صلى الله عليه وسلم -
 بعد صلح الحديبية تستفتيه وتقول له: يارسول الله إن أمي قدمت
 عليَّ وهي مشركة أفأصلها؟ قال: نعم صلي أمك".
( متفق عليه أخرجه البخاري رقم 2477 ومسلم رقم1003) 
قالوا:وفي مثل هذا نزل قوله تعالى: " لَا يَنْهَاكُمُ اللَّهُ عَنِ  الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُمْ مِنْ  دِيَارِكُمْ أَنْ تَبَرُّوهُمْ  وَتُقْسِطُوا إِلَيْهِمْ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ  " [الممتحنة:8]. 
والإسلام قد فرض الوصية للوالدين غير المسلمين كما هو ظاهر 
قوله تعالى: "كتب عليكم إذا حضر أحدكم الموت إن ترك خيراً الوصية 
للوالدين والأقربين بالمعروف حقاً على المتقين" [البقرة: 180]. 
ومن المعروف أن الوالدين المسلمين لا تجوز لهما الوصية لأنهما وارثان ولا وصية لوارث. 
وإنما المقصود هنا الوالدان غير المسلمين والمقربون غير المسلمين، 
فإن عدم إسلامهما لم يلغ ما لهما من حقوق الوالدية، 
وكذلك عدم إسلام الأقربين لم يلغ ما لهم من حقوق الرحم، 
وقد قال تعالى "واتقوا الله الذي تساءلون به والأرحام" [النساء:1] 
والإسلام اعتبر المصاهرة إحدى رابطتين طبيعيتين تربط بين البشر
 والرابطة الأخرى هي النسب، قال تعالى: "وهو الذي خلق من الماء بشراً فجعله نسباً وصهراً" [الفرقان: 54] 
فلا يجوز إنكار هذه الرابطة الفطرية ولا إهمالها، 
وينبغي للزوج أن يحسن علاقته بأحمائه، أو أقارب زوجته، وخصوصاً أبويها 
وأن يتودد لهم ويحسن إليهم حتى ولو كانوا غير مسلمين، فيحببهم إلى الإسلام
 بذلك، وإنما انتشر الإسلام في العالم بحسن أخلاق المسلمين وحسن تعاملهم
 ومعاشرتهم للآخرين. 

ولا يجوز للمسلم أن يمنع زوجته من بر والديها مسلمين كانا أو غير مسلمين
 بل ينبغى أن يحرضها على ذلك ويذهب معها إلى زيارتهما، ويدعوهما
 إلى زيارته في بيته، فهذا مقتضى المصاهرة التي شرعها الله تعالى، 
فهؤلاء هم أجداد أطفاله، وجداتهم، وإخوانها، أخوالهم، وأخواتها، خالاتهم، 
ولهم جميعاً حقوق ذوى الأرحام وأولى القربى. 
وكم نرى لحسن المعاملة من الأثر العظيم في نفوس الناس، فكم هم الذين 
دخلوا الإسلام لما رأوه من المعاملة الحسنة من قبل المسلمين الصادقين، 
كما نرى سوء المعاملة والأخلاق ربما سبب بغض الإسلام وأهله والنفرة
 منه ومن أهله عند آخرين! وطوبى لمن جعله الله مفتاحاً للخير مغلاقاً للشر، 
وويل لمن كان مفتاحاً للشر مغلاقاً للخير. )انتهى .

** كما أن هذه الفتوى ورد فيها ترجيح وتقديم بر الوالدين 
-عند التعارض - بأن صلة النسب والرحم للوالدين 
- ولو كانا كافرين - تقدم على صلة المصاهرة .

**- ويبقى السؤال :
هل لفظة أعظم في قولهم : ( حق الزوج أعظم من حق الوالدين ) = لفظة يُقدم ( حق الزوج يقدّم على حق الوالدين  ) ؟
- وبخاصة :

1- أن الحديث الذي يستدلون به على ثبوت كلمة ( أعظم ) ضعيف كما سبق بيانه  .
2- وكذلك لاحظوا بارك الله فيكم أن شيخ الإسلام لم يستخدم  لفظة أعظم في  نص كلامه المستدل به في الموضوع ، بل عدل عن هذه اللفظة إلى لفظة أوجب  .

-* فهل لفظة أوجب = أعظم ؟ أم أوجب = تُقدّم ؟ !



** وسؤال آخر من الأهمية بمكان لضبط كامل التصور للحكم الشرعي :

هل  من الحكمة  إطلاق القول بتقديم  حق الزوج دون ذكر ضوابط ذلك التقديم :
- من عدم معارضة لحقوق فرضها الله ، أو مخالفة لمعروف أو قطع لأرحام ....؟!
 ؛ حيث إنه  في واقعنا  المعاش - وبكل أسف - قد يستدل بإطلاق هذا
القول بـ( بالأعظمية ) بعض من لا خلاق لهم فيقطعون الأرحام
متخذين شعار ( حق الزوج أعظم ) جُنة وذريعة لتحقيق غايتهم!!!

** علما بأن أهل العلم قد اختلفوا فيما بينهم  أيهم 
 يُقدم  على الإطلاق حق الزوج أم  حق الوالدين
-كاختلاف ابن تيمية ، وابن حزم - وقد سبق في مشاركة سابقة الإشارة إليه .



 هذا والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم ، نسأل الله الهدى للرشاد .  *  

مصدر قول ابن حزم 

*المصدر : كتاب : المحلى لابن حزم  / الجزء الخامس / ص : 59 / مسألة رقم :2020
*
*
عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت : سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
[  أي الناس أعظم حقاً على المرأة ؟ قال (زوجها) ، 
قلت : فأي الناس أعظم حقاً على الرجل ؟ قال (أمه) ]
ضعّفه ابن حزم في المحلى / والهيثمي في مجمع الزوائد / 
و الألباني في ضعيف الترغيب والترهيب .

  وبقي أن نتناول أقوال أهل العلم الأثبات القائلين
 بهذا مثل قول شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية الوارد في المشاركة:

** 

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه  الله : قَوْلُهُ : { فَالصَّالِحَاتُ قَانِتَاتٌ حَافِظَاتٌ لِلْغَيْبِ  بِمَا حَفِظَ اللَّهُ } يقتضي وجوب طاعتها لزوجها مطلقا : من خدمة وسفر معه  وتمكين له وغير ذلك ...؛ فإن كل طاعة كانت للوالدين انتقلت إلى الزوج  ؛ ولم يبق للأبوين عليها طاعة : تلك وجبت بالأرحام وهذه وجبت بالعهود  ...وسئل - رحمه الله - : عن امرأة تزوجت وخرجت عن حكم والديها . فأيهما  أفضل : برها لوالديها أو مطاوعة زوجها؟

فأجاب :

الحمد لله رب العالمين ، المرأة إذا تزوجت كان زوجها أملك بها من أبويها  وطاعة زوجها عليها أوجب قال الله تعالى : { فالصالحات قانتات حافظات للغيب  بما حفظ الله }(2).

وقال أيضاً : وليس عليها حق بعد حق الله ورسوله أوجب من حق الزوج(3).* 
* ** وكلام شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله تعالى - مبني على أدلة شرعية
وأحاديث صحيحة ثبت فيها أن من أعظم الواجبات على الزوجة طاعة الزوج 
 نذكر منها :

 1-  عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (لو كنت آمرا أحدا أن يسجد لأحد لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها )
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الترغيب - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1940
خلاصة الدرجة: حسن صحيح
 


2-  (( قوموا . ، فقاموا ، فدخل الحائط ، والجمل في ناحية ، فمشى النبي  نحوه ، فقال الأنصار : يا رسول الله ! قد صار مثل الكلب ، نخاف عليك صولته ،  قال : ليس علي منه بأس . فلما نظر الجمل إلى رسول الله أقبل نحوه حتى خر  ساجدا بين يديه . فأخذ رسول الله بناصيته أذل ما كانت قط حتى أدخله في  العمل ، فقال له أصحابه : يا رسول الله ! هذا بهيمة لا يعقل يسجد لك ، ونحن  نعقل ، فنحن أحق أن نسجد لك ؛ قال : لا يصلح لبشر  أن يسجد لبشر ، ولو صلح لبشر أن يسجد لبشر لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها ،  لعظم حقه عليها ، لو كان من قدمه إلى مفرق رأسه قرحة تنبجس بالقيح والصديد ،  ثم استقبلته فلحسته ، ما أدت حقه .)) 
الراوي: أنس بن مالك المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الترغيب - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1936
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح لغيره


 3- عبد الله بن عمرو عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( لا ينظر الله إلى امرأة لا تشكر لزوجها وهي لا تستغني عنه )) 
الراوي: عبدالله بن عمرو بن العاص المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: السلسلة الصحيحة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 289
خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده صحيح


 4- عن أبي هريرة قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  :
 (( إذا دعا الرجل امرأته لفراشه فأبت أن تجيء فبات غضبانا عليها لعنتها الملائكة حتى تصبح)) .

الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 5193
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]

الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1436
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح

5 - ومن الكتاب قوله تعالى : ( "أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَأُولِي الْأَمْرِ مِنْكُمْ " (من الآية 59 : النساء)
 ) سورة النساء / 59


 ** بينما ذهب غيره من أهل العلم مثل ابن حزم إلى القول بأن الوالدين أعظم حقاً على المرأة 
 مستدلا بأدلة  من الكتاب والسنة  الصحيحة منها :

1- قول الله عز وجل : (أن اشكر لي ولوالديك إلي المصير) سورة لقمان .
فقرن تعالى الشكر لهما بالشكر له عز وجل.

2- وقوله تعالى : (وإن جاهداك على أن تشرك بي ما ليس لك 
به علم فلا تطعهما وصاحبهما في الدنيا معروفا) سورة لقمان
 فأمره بمصاحبتهما بالمعروف رغم كفرهما ومجاهدتهما له ليكفر بالله .

3- وقوله تعالى : ( وقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَاناً إِمَّا
 يَبْلُغَنَّ عِنْدَكَ الْكِبَرَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ كِلاهُمَا فَلا تَقُلْ لَهُمَا أُفٍّ وَلا تَنْهَرْهُمَا
 وَقُلْ لَهُمَا قَوْلاً كَرِيماً)(الإسرا  ء:  الآية23). 
                            فقرن بين الإحسان للوالدين والتوحيد .

4-  جاء رجل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله ، من  أحق الناس بحسن صحابتي ؟ قال : ( أمك ) . قال : ثم من ؟ قال : ( ثم أمك ) .  قال : ثم من ؟ قال : ( ثم أمك ) . قال : ثم من ؟ قال : ( ثم أبوك ) . 
الراوي: أبو هريرة المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 5971
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]
والخطاب للمرأة كما هو للرجل .

5- (( أكبر الكبائر : الإشراك بالله ، وعقوق الوالدين ، وشهادة الزور ، وشهادة الزور - ثلاثا - أو : قول الزور . فما زال يكررها حتى قلنا : ليته سكت .)) 
الراوي: أبو بكرة نفيع بن الحارث المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: صحيح البخاري - الصفحة أو الرقم: 6919
خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح]


**  فلا خلاف في أن لكليهما - الزوج والوالدين - حق عظيم على المرأة
 أوجبه الشارع الحكيم ، ولكن مسألتنا هنا تحديدا هي :  
         أيهم أعظم حقا على المرأة                    
** ولعل في نص الفتوى التالية ما يؤكد على اختلاف أهل العلم في تلك المسألة .



 توضيح حول حكم منع الزوجة من زيارة والديها

الســـؤال: 

في الفتوى رقم 120433 قيل: ولا يجوز له -الزوج- أن  يمنعها من زيارة أهلها لغير مسوغ شرعي، وينبغي أن تحاوري زوجك في هذا الأمر  أيضاً، فإن أذن لك بزيارتهم فقد تم الأمر، وإلا جاز لك زيارتهم ولو لم  يأذن لك، إذ لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق. أما في الفتوى رقم 29930 قيل:  فيجوز للزوج أن يمنع زوجته من زيارة محارمها كوالديها وجديها وعمتها  وعمها، ونحو ذلك. وفي الفتوى رقم 22026 قيل: إن للزوج منع زوجته من الذهاب  إلى أقاربها، لاسيما إذا كان له في ذلك نظر صحيح.  أريد التوضيح؟

الفتوى: 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:

فهذه المسألة ومثيلاتها من المسائل الاجتهادية بمعنى 
أنه لا نص قاطع فيها، وقد اختلفت فيها آراء أهل العلم والمجتهدين حسب 
فهمهم لعمومات الأدلة وترجيحاتهم لوجوه النظر، فبعضهم راعى حق الزوج
 فمنع الزوجة من الخروج بغير إذنه ولو لزيارة والديها، وبعضهم راعى حق
 الوالدين فأجاز للزوجة الخروج لهما ولو بغير إذن الزوج إذا كان منع 
الزوج لها من قبيل التعنت والهوى.

والذي نراه راجحاً من هذه الأقوال أنه لا يجوز للزوج أن يمنع زوجته
 من الخروج لزيارة والديها وأرحامها بالمعروف إلا إذا خاف عليها
 أن يفسدوها في دينها أو أخلاقها أو يخببوها عليه، وراجعي في 
ذلك الفتاوى ذات الأرقام التالية: 30301، 7260، 166.
والله أعلم.

رقم الفتوى : 127338/ إسلام ويب / الرابط :

http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...Option=FatwaId
*

----------


## ام المجاهدين

جزاك الله خير هذا كله يؤكد ما انتهينا اليه من انها حاله فردية تحتاج فتوى
لابد ان تذكر كل النساء بعظم حق الزوج وان الدعاء عامل مهم جدا في مسيره الحياه الزوجيه
ان الميثاق الذي يجمعهم ميثاق غليظ لاتنفك عراه بسهوله
ولا لمجرد عوامل نفسيه تراها الزوجه على انها الطامه الكبرى التي لابد من انهاء حياتها معه بسببها
اخواتي الزوج طفلك الصغير المدلل مهما كان حجم اخطائه لابد ان يكبر يوما ما في كنفك ورعايتك له ويكبر معه كل ما تحبين
اللهم بارك لنا في ازواجنا وحببنا لهم وحببهم لنا وارزقنا الطريقه التي ترضى عنها لنتعامل معهم اللهم هون علينا اخطائهم واعنا واعنهم على تجاوزها 
اننا نتعبد ونتقرب اليك بحبهم ورضاهم عنا

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

اللهم امين

----------


## أم البراء وعائشة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكِ الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع 



السؤال 

معلوم أن الزوجة مجبرة على طاعة زوجها كما في  الحديث، ومأمورة أيضًا بطاعة والديها في غير معصية الله؛ فما الحكم إذا  تعارضت الطاعتان؛ فأيهما تقدم؟

الجواب 


لاشك أن المرأة مأمورة بطاعة الله سبحانه وتعالى  ومأمورة بطاعة زوجها وبطاعة والديها ضمن طاعة الله عز وجل، أما إذا كان في  طاعة المخلوق من والد أو زوج معصية للخالق؛ فهذا لا يجوز؛ لقوله صلى الله  عليه وسلم : ((إنما الطاعة بالمعروف)) [1]، وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :  ((لا طاعة لمخلوق (من والد أو زوج) في معصية للخالق)) [2].

ولاشك أن حق الوالدين مقدم، وهو يأتي بعد حق الله سبحانه وتعالى، قال  تعالى: {وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَلا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئاً  وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَاناً} [النساء: 36]؛ فحق الوالدين متأكد.

فإذا كان الزوج سيحملها على معصية والديها وعلى عقوق والديها؛ فهي لا تطيعه  في هذا؛ لأن حق الوالدين أسبق من حق الزوج، فإذا طلب منها أن تعق والديها؛  فإنها لا تطيعه في ذلك؛ لأن العقوق معصية، ومن أكبر الكبائر بعد الشرك.

---------
[1] رواه البخاري في "صحيحه" (8/106) بلفظ: في المعروف.
[2] رواه الإمام أحمد في "مسنده" (5/66) بلفظ: الله تبارك وتعالى. بدل: ...  الخالق، ورواه الخطيب التبريزي في "المشكاة" (2/1092)، ورواه غيرهم.
ـ
رقم الفتوى 8568
تاريخ الفتوى 27/9/1425 هـ -- 2004-11-10
مصدر الفتوى: المنتقى من فتاوى فضيلة الشيخ صالح بن فوزان بن عبد الله الفوزان - (ج 3/ ص 329) [ رقم الفتوى في مصدرها: 490]


المفتي العلاّمة الدكتور / صالح بن فوزان الفوزان

والله اخيتي نقول أن حق الطرفين عظيم لكن في بعض الحالات حق الوالدين أعظم

----------


## باحث سني

والله من أغرب الغرائب أن نصل درجة من الإفراط في الإعراض عن كلام الله بحجة أن السنة أهم منه وحاكمة عليه ، وقاضية عليه، ويحتاج للسنة ولا تحتاج السنة للقرءان... حتى صرنا نفضل عليه ضعاف الأحاديث وأقوال البشر!!

كيف نفضل حق الزوج إذا تعارض مع حق الوالدين والله أمر بطاعتهما لا سيما عند كبرهما وقرن الإحسان إليهما بتوحيده كما قرن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم العقوق مع الشرك؟

----------

